# san diego flex drivers



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

I accepted a offer for a 4 hour block. After I was done I came back to the pick up location. I was just wondering if I could of just kept delivering their packages since they didn't seem to care about who they were giving packages to.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Are you prime now or logistics? Kurtz or Miramar? You only get paid for the blocks you accept.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> I accepted a offer for a 4 hour block. After I was done I came back to the pick up location. I was just wondering if I could of just kept delivering their packages since they didn't seem to care about who they were giving packages to.


Every one like "Volunteers" congrats you just qualified for it in Amazon Flex program! You can add in your resume as below:
Working for Amazon as a "Volunteer Driver", delivering their Prime/Flex packages to the customer, using my personal car and fuel. Needless to mention here that I am a "Fool"


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Every one like "Volunteers" congrats you just qualified for it in Amazon Flex program! You can add in your resume as below:
> Working for Amazon as a "Volunteer Driver", delivering their Prime/Flex packages to the customer, using my personal car and fuel. Needless to mention here that I am a "Fool"


----------

